

Infographic: The Ultimate Guide to Tech Media - brandonlipman
http://www.lipmanb.com/tech-media-infographic-ultimate-guide/

======
brandonlipman
Its no secret that the tech media landscape has changed drastically in the
last few years. After analyzing 100,000 articles and the business models of a
dozen tech media sites this is what I found.

